# Maltese Prices



## Dembery (May 12, 2014)

Hi I was just wondering how much people pay for their Maltese pets. They seem to be more popular in America but not so much in the UK although this is growing. We paid £850 for our girl Tiggy Piper and £650 For our boy Lenny Pickle. Just wondering if they are similar and are they easy to find?


----------



## rasgari (Feb 25, 2014)

the show dogs run around $2000 and the pet prices are significantly less, starting around $800


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

More expensive in California & west but everything is.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MarySC (Apr 4, 2014)

Pet female here starts around $3,000!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

rasgari said:


> the show dogs run around $2000 and the pet prices are significantly less, starting around $800
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think that a show potential is much more, but requires a strong background.You aren't going to find a good breeder who will sell you a "show potential" without vetting you and without a serious contract. A pet from a reputable breeder will be anywhere from $2500 and up. I have no idea where you got your info. A BYOB will charge about $600, but do not expect to get a Maltese from a reputable breeder for any where close to $800.I have no idea what you are talking about, or why .But, your info is way off. Consider the many people who are reading this forum and getting misinformation. No way on earth could you just go to a reputable breeder and purchase a "show potential" maltese for $2500, unless you were her sister of BFF.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

rasgari said:


> and the pet prices are significantly less, starting around $800
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





Maybe she meant that a show dog who has retired and will then go to a forever home as a pet will cost much less than $2,000 (???).




*


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Sylie said:


> I think that a show potential is much more, but requires a strong background.You aren't going to find a good breeder who will sell you a "show potential" without vetting you and without a serious contract. A pet from a reputable breeder will be anywhere from $2500 and up. I have no idea where you got your info. A BYOB will charge about $600, but do not expect to get a Maltese from a reputable breeder for any where close to $800.I have no idea what you are talking about, or why .But, your info is way off. Consider the many people who are reading this forum and getting misinformation. No way on earth could you just go to a reputable breeder and purchase a "show potential" maltese for $2500, unless you were her sister of BFF.



Just gotta ask ... what is a BYOB? :wine:Sylvie, you're too funny, so outraged by the prices that were suggested, LOL!

Show prospects are definitely more costly but every breeder has their own pricing so this isn't a one answer fits all. Typically, pet males start at $1200 and females $1800 and it goes up from there. Many pets placed by show breeders are 'show potential' but it doesn't mean they are going to be shown, it's just that they meet the breed standard and look and act like a maltese should.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Just gotta ask ... what is a BYOB? :wine:Sylvie, you're too funny, so outraged by the prices that were suggested, LOL!
> 
> Show prospects are definitely more costly but every breeder has their own pricing so this isn't a one answer fits all. Typically, pet males start at $1200 and females $1800 and it goes up from there. Many pets placed by show breeders are 'show potential' but it doesn't mean they are going to be shown, it's just that they meet the breed standard and look and act like a maltese should.


LOL. But you got the wine glass right...I did BMOB:HistericalSmiley:

I was perhaps overly outraged, because there was an underlying suggestion that one could get a dog from a BackYardBreeder.

And Sammie, you are right about possibly getting a retired show dog, I never thought of that. Still I don't think that that was what was meant in the post.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Europe, from reputable breeders of course, starts from 1500euros, so somewhere in the price range you mentioned in your post.


----------



## Dembery (May 12, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I bought my girl from my daughters partners nan. She shows her dogs. There were 3 pups in the litter but only two made it. She kept one and sold one to me for a reduced price. ( mine are pets and not for showing) I bought Lenny Pickle from a couple who had a male and female dog and they had a litter of 4. Both are registered breeders here in the UK. There are many websites that have maltese pups for sale but i am suspicious of these as there are a lot of crossbreeds being sold.


----------



## rasgari (Feb 25, 2014)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Just gotta ask ... what is a BYOB? :wine:Sylvie, you're too funny, so outraged by the prices that were suggested, LOL!
> 
> Show prospects are definitely more costly but every breeder has their own pricing so this isn't a one answer fits all. Typically, pet males start at $1200 and females $1800 and it goes up from there. Many pets placed by show breeders are 'show potential' but it doesn't mean they are going to be shown, it's just that they meet the breed standard and look and act like a maltese should.



this is exactly what I meant. for an example my puppy was purchased from a reputable breeder who shows but my pup was placed in as a pet and not for show so I paid less than $2000.00


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rasgari (Feb 25, 2014)

and honestly don't you think it varies with location? I live in Maryland the we have top show breeders that many of you are aware of and prices for their pups who are champ bloodlines and are ready to be placed into homes as pet are in the 2k. I haven't found one exceeding 2.5k. someone like me, who just wanted a Maltese as a pet from a reputable breeder would consider the puppy "show" despite me never having that intention to. I get how it may not be the right label and I should have clarified that in my previous post. 

unfortunately, if you go to a store which sadly MANY people do it will be in the 800s, but that's just here in MD. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

rasgari said:


> and honestly don't you think it varies with location? I live in Maryland the we have top show breeders that many of you are aware of and prices for their pups who are champ bloodlines and are ready to be placed into homes as pet are in the 2k. I haven't found one exceeding 2.5k. someone like me, who just wanted a Maltese as a pet from a reputable breeder would consider the puppy "show" despite me never having that intention to. I get how it may not be the right label and I should have clarified that in my previous post.
> 
> unfortunately, if you go to a store which sadly MANY people do it will be in the 800s, but that's just here in MD.
> 
> ...



It does vary depending on location. There are a lot of factors and I could give you a few like the higher cost of veterinary care in some areas, but the reality is prices are VERY difficult to explain, because for most show breeders, they lose money if you factor in the show expenses, the veterinary care, the stud fees, the cost of whelping supplies, health testing, potential for emergencies such as c-sections. Honestly, the lists of costs is endless and those do not factor in the dedicated breeder's time, caring for, raising, training, traveling to shows and so on. It truly is a labor of love, so how do they arrive at a price? I know that I for one am uncomfortable with the money discussion, because money is not why I breed and if it was my breeding program and breeding choices would look very different. I do not ask buyers to pay for all the expenses that I incur, because I consider this my hobby and I am willing to share the cost burden, but that does not mean that I can or should give my puppies away. 

I had one puppy buyer who knows how much I put into it tell me she should have paid me at least 10 times what she did for her puppy. She knows how much of my time and energy went into making her little guy the well adjusted healthy family member he is. On the other hand, I have recently had a phone conversation with an individual who insisted my prices are too high (then admitted they had called other show breeders locally and found them higher). She wanted me to reduce the price for them. She told me she saw puppies on Craigs List for $800 and felt it would be only fair for me to sell her a puppy at that price since what she wanted was to get a puppy from someone who cared as much about their dogs as I do, but she didn't want to have to pay more for it than she would from one of these folks who does not show and does not raise their dogs in the type of loving environment that I do. To paraphrase her line said something along the lines of _Really, wasn't I being unfair to the dogs to force this person to go to someone less reputable by keeping my prices so much higher? _

I recently spoke with a long time show breeder (Shih Tzu) who said this much better than I will now as I try to recollect and paraphrase, but her prices help her to maintain the high level of dedication she has to the care and quality of her dogs. If she gives the buyers a discount, she is shortchanging her breeding program or her family or both. She loves sharing her dogs with loving families, but she expects puppy buyers to pay a reasonable fee so that she can keep doing what she does, because if she gives her puppies away (or discounts them) she could not continue to breed at least not in a way she would be proud of.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I paid $1200 for Tyler. I called another breeder and she was charging $2000. Another was $950-1850 depending on size and gender.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

CloudClan said:


> It does vary depending on location. There are a lot of factors and I could give you a few like the higher cost of veterinary care in some areas, but the reality is prices are VERY difficult to explain, because for most show breeders, they lose money if you factor in the show expenses, the veterinary care, the stud fees, the cost of whelping supplies, health testing, potential for emergencies such as c-sections. Honestly, the lists of costs is endless and those do not factor in the dedicated breeder's time, caring for, raising, training, traveling to shows and so on. It truly is a labor of love, so how do they arrive at a price? I know that I for one am uncomfortable with the money discussion, because money is not why I breed and if it was my breeding program and breeding choices would look very different. I do not ask buyers to pay for all the expenses that I incur, because I consider this my hobby and I am willing to share the cost burden, but that does not mean that I can or should give my puppies away.
> 
> I had one puppy buyer who knows how much I put into it tell me she should have paid me at least 10 times what she did for her puppy. She knows how much of my time and energy went into making her little guy the well adjusted healthy family member he is. On the other hand, I have recently had a phone conversation with an individual who insisted my prices are too high (then admitted they had called other show breeders locally and found them higher). She wanted me to reduce the price for them. She told me she saw puppies on Craigs List for $800 and felt it would be only fair for me to sell her a puppy at that price since what she wanted was to get a puppy from someone who cared as much about their dogs as I do, but she didn't want to have to pay more for it than she would from one of these folks who does not show and does not raise their dogs in the type of loving environment that I do. To paraphrase her line said something along the lines of _Really, wasn't I being unfair to the dogs to force this person to go to someone less reputable by keeping my prices so much higher? _
> 
> I recently spoke with a long time show breeder (Shih Tzu) who said this much better than I will now as I try to recollect and paraphrase, but her prices help her to maintain the high level of dedication she has to the care and quality of her dogs. If she gives the buyers a discount, she is shortchanging her breeding program or her family or both. She loves sharing her dogs with loving families, but she expects puppy buyers to pay a reasonable fee so that she can keep doing what she does, because if she gives her puppies away (or discounts them) she could not continue to breed at least not in a way she would be proud of.


Carina, you are just too too nice. I would have told her that no way would I place a dog with a person who was so self-serving, uncaring and CHEAP. If it had been me, I would have handed over the money as fast as I could and showered you with praise. Even among the top breeders, your dogs are outstanding.


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

When I was searching in March/April of this year, in Atlanta, GA and the surrounding areas prices varied from $400-$3,500. Females were more expensive in each case.

The pet store (I did not buy, I wanted to hold a Maltese pup up close) was charging $1,7000 - $2,000.


----------

